# Possible Vanishing Twin Syndrome



## kf1109

Hey everyone! I'm sure that everyone is already asleep and not even sure if anyone will have any information about what is going on with my pregnancy, but I thought I'd share just in case (I could definitely use either/or encouragement or a reality check) I will also continue to update this thread as I find out for sure what is going on so that anyone experiencing this in the future will know. According to the first day of LMP, I am exactly 7w pregnant today. I lost my last child at 26 weeks approximately 3 years ago due to something called Amniotic Band Syndrome. This is my first pregnancy since and although I know the facts that that is no more likely to happen to me again than anyone else, I started out this pregnancy very anxious of course. On Sunday night, my husband and I had intercourse (with him on top) which we had not done in a few weeks. I felt very sore afterwards and we noticed that I was bleeding and there was blood on him. I was very frightened, but immediately began googling and reading that this was normally after sex so I relaxed. I woke up on Monday morning with no bleeding and was relieved. Around noon on Tuesday, the bleeding began again. It was more like spotting, but it was bright red. I called my doctor's office and the nurse requested that I come in to have my HCG levels checked. I rushed to the office, but was of course told that I would not receive the results until the next day. I went home and tried to stay calm, but the bleeding increased. It never got to the point of "soaking a pad" or even getting on my underwear, but was there in abundance when I wiped or used the bathroom. There was never any tissue, but there was small, dark clots of blood. Some that appeared to be a sort of bloody discharge. I started to have slight cramping and my husband decided we should go ahead and go to the ER rather than wait til the next day for results. We had a very disheartening experience at the ER and the people there were very insensitive, but that's another story. The ER doctor did a pelvic exam and a transvaginal ultrasound as well as blood work. He was vague and made sure that I understood that this was not his expertise, but told me that my pregnancy was not likely to continue. He determined via the ultrasound that my baby is implanted in my uterus, but that his/her FHR was only 80. He also said the baby was measuring about a week less than what I thought which the nurse explained was very common and could have been that I ovulated later than normal. He never told me whether or not my cervix was open or closed and in the moment of perceived grief, I forgot to ask. My HCG level was 760. He said this was way too low, but when I began researching online, it seemed that if I was only about 5w4d like he said, that 760 would not be too awfully low. Same with the baby's heart rate since the baby is possibly only 5w4d. Although it is still low, I do not believe it is without hope low. The next morning, my doctor's nurse called to tell me that my HCG level was 681 when I had been at the office before my ER visit. I was encouraged to know that just in those few hours, it had increased. She told me to come back on Wednesday morning to have it rechecked. The results were 693 so it is not doubling like it should and has decreased. I have been reading that it is unusual for physical symptoms of miscarriage to begin before the baby's heart stops beating. I have been bleeding slightly and intermittently as well as having mild cramping since and have a doctor's appointment tomorrow at 2PM. Although it seemed as if the nurse didn't believe it was necessary to see my doctor, I feel that it is. I have been racking my brain trying to explain to myself why the bleeding was the heaviest when I was at the ER and my baby's heart was still beating. At some point in my googling, I came across Vanishing Twin Syndrome. It is strange because when we first found out that I was pregnant, I told my husband that I felt like God was going to bless me double this time. I read that HCG levels do drop when one twin has vanished and also fluctuate before they even back out for the remaining fetus. The ER doctor did not mention anything about another sac; however, I was thinking that maybe since the bleeding had already began, the twin fetus was being absorbed and miscarried by the time of the ultrasound. I also read that both the bleeding and the occurrence of Vanishing Twin Syndrome can cause the remaining baby stress and his/her heart rate to be lower than normal for gestational age. This is the only hope that I can find to explain what I'm experiencing. I am praying this is not a false hope, but will appreciate any opinions or advice. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## immy11

Hi just wondering how you are? Is everything ok? X


----------



## Torsornin

lending support and wondering how things are?


----------

